# DIY Cat tree/house



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I have been looking for that perfect cat tree, play gym, house for a while now with no luck.

I have come to realize that I need to make this in order for it to not only work in my house but to be completely happy with it as well.

I have 2 dogs with more in the future (I train GSD's for sport) and want my cats to be able to have somewhere to play, sleep and explore without worrying about the dogs bugging them (both dogs are excellent with the cats but they still bug them from time to time.. lol).

I have a huge patio door and window combo in my living room where I think this would be ideal. There is a tree right outside the window that over hangs on our balcony.

It also allows the cats to be in the room with us instead of on the other side of the house where the other window ledges are.

I would like a few things incorporated in this:



made with some real logs
cat walk
houses
perches
walk-up (I have an older kitty who can't jump as well anymore)
length of the whole window/door combo which is about 6'
Most of the beds/perches up very high (I can go about 8-9feet) so the dogs can't bug them when they are sleeping or playing
I was hoping someone knew of a few designs I could take a look at for construction advice or if anyone knew of a few designs that might work for what I need/want?


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

This site sells a pdf of a bunch of plans. If you look at the customer-built ones you can see that they often incorporate more than one plan into a single tree. It's $10 but it might be worth it.

* - note; I have not bought/seen the full plans.


----------



## sunset97 (May 24, 2011)

I know someone who bought the plans from the website Jacq posted. They combined two or three different plans and it kind of looks like the picture under Customer Trees page 3 with Fuzzy & Lucky. But theirs is taller than that. It is huge. They said the plans were really easy to follow. And not hard to incorporate the different plans together. They were really happy with the results. 

I think I may get some of the plans and build one for my cats this coming winter. We have long winters up here and it will give my husband and I something to do.


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the issue I have with those trees/houses (as nice as they are!) is that I want something more 'natural' in look. I like the idea of using natural woods and logs and branches to make this. 

I of course will have areas for sleeping with comfy beds and such, but would like to keep it very natural looking.. I am a big out doors person and also want to give my furries a place to feel like they are in the woods...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Well, there's nothing preventing you from forgoing the carpeting and using nice natural woods for the platforms, deadfall (as long as it's sturdy!) for the supports, etc.

If you can build-by-eye, check out the "Bought a ridiculously cheap cat house" thread posted a few days ago here. That one's more natural and leafy, and might give you some more ideas.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I highly recommend this book:





 
It's now out of print but Amazon used has it. I made my GORGEOUS cat tree using this book decades ago. It's currently not in use b/c after all those years the perches need re-carpeting--I'm about to start working on it. It's a bit of work to make it yourself, but if you follow this directions carefully you will have a VERY secure tree that all cats love. Most of the commercially available ones are cheaply made, unstable, and not that loved by cats. These ones are FABULOUS!! Wish the book would go back into print!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I bumped up the thread about the ridiculously cheap cat tree, it is on the meet my kitty forum. I think you could design one yourself, the way you want it. Do you have access to the natural materials? I would take a piece of paper and a pencil, draw the window area where you want to put it, make some meaurements, and draw out the cat tree, just put all the components where you want them. Good luck!


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you looked at Google images for DIY cat trees?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i have no idea how much these cost but it should give you an idea of how you want to make one:

Hollow Log Cat Tree Furniture Designs - NATURAL TREE TRUNKS


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have looked at a lot of cat trees and it seems like I have never found one sturdy enough nor with big enough post for Mia. She is tall and VERY long. She weighs 12lbs. All the ones I have seen on amazon.com and ebay say kittens or small cats.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Penny135 said:


> I have looked at a lot of cat trees and it seems like I have never found one sturdy enough nor with big enough post for Mia. She is tall and VERY long. She weighs 12lbs. All the ones I have seen on amazon.com and ebay say kittens or small cats.


See the book I linked to above!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Penny135 said:


> I have looked at a lot of cat trees and it seems like I have never found one sturdy enough nor with big enough post for Mia. She is tall and VERY long. She weighs 12lbs. All the ones I have seen on amazon.com and ebay say kittens or small cats.


Mia really isn't an over sized cat. Any 12 pound cat could run up and down average sized cat trees.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Did you see that huge hollow log? Pretty amazing...


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I love that!!!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

if the hollow log one is from the natural wood cat trees link i posted earlier, i checked out those prices, and $1800? lol i think ones of them was even $9k. i can't imagine anyone paying that kind of money for what it is but someone must.

i found the most adorable thing with plants and now of course i can't find it again.










$500 cat tree










and this one just because it's funny.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Lenka,
That's amazing! But when it would come time to go to the vet's office, guess where the cats would be?


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah the only way I would have that one is if I found a hollow log and built it myself. Or enlisted hubby. Hehe. He always says when you say "we" need to do this, you really mean me. Yeah yeah that is because I get all these ideas and then find out I need his muscles.


----------

